# What I got



## nouvellechef (Aug 13, 2011)

Just a few of what I got. Havent posted pics in a awhile. This is a Larry cut.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like a sea of bud to me. Beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 13, 2011)

Yer killin' it man..


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 13, 2011)

No comment :aok:


----------



## Locked (Aug 13, 2011)

Those look killer bro.....Nice to see what this cut can do in the hands of an Organic Pro. Your mix and Larry look like they love each other. She is a hvy asss feeder too.  Awesome job. You gonna take her the whole way to 10? Or bail at 9?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 13, 2011)

And here I thot you were taking a break.  Killer, oh yeah and Killer.  I vote Pic #2 for BPOM this month.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 13, 2011)

Awesome, but i wouldnt expect anything less.


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 13, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Those look killer bro.....Nice to see what this cut can do in the hands of an Organic Pro. Your mix and Larry look like they love each other. She is a hvy asss feeder too.  Awesome job. You gonna take her the whole way to 10? Or bail at 9?



9. 3 weeks to go. Gonna be big yields on these with 3 weeks more. I let a few go 10 last time. Way too devastating of a high.


----------



## Locked (Aug 13, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I let a few go 10 last time. Way too devastating of a high.



Lol....I hear ya bro. Puts ya down like a brick to the head.:hubba:  I like to do half at 9 and half my crop at 10. I love the 10 week stuff for sleeping. Sleep like a baby after a bowl.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, Those look amazing.

I love Larry OG, such a quality smoke.


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanx all


----------



## burner (Aug 14, 2011)

Not saying anything anyone else hasn't....those look killer man


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 19, 2011)

What up nchef.  Your plants look great, :icon_smile:   looks like another Lewis and Clark expedition is coming up.  Stay safe man, PEACE!!  :lama: :aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 21, 2011)

:woohoo: sweet budz there, friend. :hubba:


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

def killin it,great work my man


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 8, 2012)

Just puffin on the Larry now after some months in cure. Extremely smooth, floral, classic kush flavor. Also extremely potent. One knife hit, yes thats how we roll, will put you down, hard. Major munchies. Whoa.


----------



## Locked (Jan 8, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Just puffin on the Larry now after some months in cure. Extremely smooth, floral, classic kush flavor. Also extremely potent. One knife hit, yes thats how we roll, will put you down, hard. Major munchies. Whoa.




Yeah buddy....Larry OG for the win. SMoking a bowl of her right now. Cheers


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Larry on deck here too, blast off time.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 8, 2012)

ok let me get my jar too...  I dont wanna miss the Larry party train...


----------



## Locked (Jan 8, 2012)

:48:


----------



## Sol (Jan 8, 2012)

So is 'Larry' a quality over quantity strain? or is it both?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 8, 2012)

IMO shes top shelf and def not a shabby yielder...   rock hard buds but floppy stems....   she needs ALOT of support...


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 8, 2012)

Sol said:
			
		

> So is 'Larry' a quality over quantity strain? or is it both?



Both. I could easily get 3lb's per 1k. Mainly because the nugs are like baseballs. Super dense. And yes, thin stem girl. Without some training, she will be a floppy mess. Even with kinda, I guess.


----------



## Locked (Jan 8, 2012)

She is both in my opinion as well......nugz are hard and dense. Easy to pull 3 ounces with her in a one gallon pot with very little veg. Biggest downside IMO is 10 week flowering time.


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 8, 2012)

you have some amazing will power NC.....


----------



## Sol (Jan 8, 2012)

I can't recall ever trying Larry ( that i know of) , sounds like i'm missing out. Might have to find a cut to try. I've heard that some of the top shelf strains have lesser yield , but best of both sounds just about right.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 10, 2012)

those plants still look great, is that a Cut or Cali Conn seed NV?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 10, 2012)

Got as a cut. But yes, a CC seed.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 10, 2012)

:holysheep: 

cannot wait for mine :hubba:


----------



## oregonduck76 (Feb 9, 2012)

sea of green very nice indeed


----------



## Markers (Mar 6, 2012)

wow looks good man


----------

